# FWC boats



## Bigbugin (Nov 8, 2017)

I might have an opportunity to buy a former FWC vessel. This boat is 6hours away from me unfortunately. It’s the Typical FWC gray inside and out, all stickers removed. I’m curious to know
Does anybody know if these boats are painted or gelcoated by FWC? It’s hard to tell from pictures.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The Fwc use many types of vessels. Which type are you looking to purchase. I believe the manufacturers they deal with spray the boats with the grey gelcoat at the factory.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

I think all of them are gel coated. Can you post a pic of the boat? Young Boats built quite a few for them.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

There are two or three FWC whalers for sale on south florida CL


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Ive seen all of the following as fwc boats in grey color

whalers
donzis
intrepids
pathfinders
edgewaters


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

gel coat and, as they age, may be painted gray to freshen up

Need to determine if used in salt or fresh.........salt ones are beat


----------

